# Tailored Hunting Coats



## Grey_Eventer (14 March 2012)

For my 18th my parents want to buy me my first blue hunt coat (    ), however I have no idea where to buy one from? 
They want me to have it semi-tailored if that makes sense (a made jacket that is tailored to fit me, rather than made from scratch), so can anyone recommend me someone in the gloucestershire/oxfordshire and surrounding counties who does such a thing?

Thanks


----------



## meesha (14 March 2012)

No suggestions but just to say "you lucky thing" ! once you have it you will have to post pics for us all !

Enjoy !


----------



## CrazyMare (14 March 2012)

Alexander James - My tweed is from there and is a beautiful fit


----------



## combat_claire (15 March 2012)

Try Calcutts, not too much of a trek as they are in Hampshire or Hunting Stock Market (bit further afield, but I've heard good things about them)


----------



## Happy Hunter (15 March 2012)

I have  a lovely Calcutts coat - not made for me - but fits me a treat! love it and hope it will last as long as I do!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (15 March 2012)

Meesha- this is what happens when you grow up in a family where hunting is a way of life and on turning 18, unlike most people, you don't receive jewellery or similar, you receive a hunt coat. Couldn't think of anything better. I cannot wait to wear it!!  

 Thanks everyone for the suggestions, also trying Frank Hall as that is where my grandparents had their coats made- its a shame they aren't here to take me.


----------



## Izzywizz (15 March 2012)

Another vote for Alexander James. Mine is lovely. They go to Badminton aswell if you want to go and see them.


----------



## lizziebinks (15 March 2012)

I couldn't afford a Weatherill's or even Alexander James. After lurking on ebay, I came across a seller who makes them up new for £120. Seemed far too cheap anyway I ordered one and thought for £8 postage, it was worth a go. It arrived (standard size 14) but it was too short in the arm for me. I'm tall. So the maker made me one up with 2 longer sleeves - and thus non returnable - but it was a lovely fit and I am so pleased. It is proper 32oz heavy wool with tattersall check lining. Stitching is fantastic. This is what he sells. You can return if it does not fit. I really rate this especially for £120!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...ds_Equestrian_Clothing_MJ&hash=item53ebfa30d0


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

Well Guys Approximately I also has the same one like when you grow up in a family where hunting is a way of life and on turning 18, unlike most people, you don't receive jewellery or similar, you receive a hunt coat.


----------



## meesha (26 March 2012)

Did you get your hunt coat ? can we see pics please !


----------



## Grey_Eventer (26 March 2012)

meesha said:



			Did you get your hunt coat ? can we see pics please !
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't been my birthday yet, but I think me and dad are going to make a trip during the Easter holidays- will take pics once I've got it!


----------



## proudwilliam (26 March 2012)

If you go for an Alexander James check the stitching. My friends whips in for a well known hunt and his new AJ coat had to be returned 3 times as the stitching was defect!!!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (26 March 2012)

proudwilliam said:



			If you go for an Alexander James check the stitching. My friends whips in for a well known hunt and his new AJ coat had to be returned 3 times as the stitching was defect!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think were going to go for a Frank Hall as its family tradition and had heard that about AJ stitching from another person!


----------



## Houndman (12 April 2012)

Try Peter Hutchinson at Westow, Malton.  Good tailored coats but not as expensive as the likes of Frank Hall.

I know for a fact that enough 32 oz Cavalry Twill to make a hunt coat costs about £200 just for the material before you do anything to it!!

They are sometimes made out of the cheaper Melton wool cloth but it doesnt wear as well or look as good and to be quite honest if you're going to fork out for a hunt coat, you would be daft to compromise for the sake of £50 or so.

A colleague bought a coat a few years back from a company called showing time and it looked dreadful so I wouldn't use them if they are still around.


----------



## BenceyJ (29 May 2012)

Not sure if you have had your birthday yet, but www.foxyattire.co.uk has second hand vintage coats.  Some are absolutely gorgeous.  Worth a look if you are still thinking about it...Happy 18th by the way


----------

